# Skeeter Pee gets a #1 pick!



## NorCal (Sep 1, 2018)

I started my wine making journey in 2013, starting with some prison Welches wine, followed by Skeeter Pee. Since then, I’ve made around 400 gallons / 2,000 bottles of wine. Some really good, some not so good. 

My wife, my daughter, husband and baby are going to the coast for the weekend. I send a list of 19 different wines that I’ve made and said, let me know what you want to bring. My daughter goes for the jugular with a 2015 CA State Fair gold medal winner, 9 bottles left Mourvedre. Her husband goes off the list and says, do you have any Skeeter Pee?

In fact I do! A 2013 and a 2014 Skeeter is making its way to the central CA coast (San Luis Obispo) to be enjoyed this weekend! Shout out to Skeeter Pee!


----------



## AkTom (Sep 1, 2018)

I don’t have any that old... I made a tropical fruit wine that is pretty good. Taste is better than most commercial wine. But then I’m biased AND too cheap to buy much wine. 
Millions of years ago, I lived in Lompoc. SLO is just down the road. Have fun.


----------



## CK55 (Sep 1, 2018)

NorCal said:


> I started my wine making journey in 2013, starting with some prison Welches wine, followed by Skeeter Pee. Since then, I’ve made around 400 gallons / 2,000 bottles of wine. Some really good, some not so good.
> 
> My wife, my daughter, husband and baby are going to the coast for the weekend. I send a list of 19 different wines that I’ve made and said, let me know what you want to bring. My daughter goes for the jugular with a 2015 CA State Fair gold medal winner, 9 bottles left Mourvedre. Her husband goes off the list and says, do you have any Skeeter Pee?
> 
> In fact I do! A 2013 and a 2014 Skeeter is making its way to the central CA coast (San Luis Obispo) to be enjoyed this weekend! Shout out to Skeeter Pee!


My home town is SLO.


AkTom said:


> I don’t have any that old... I made a tropical fruit wine that is pretty good. Taste is better than most commercial wine. But then I’m biased AND too cheap to buy much wine.
> Millions of years ago, I lived in Lompoc. SLO is just down the road. Have fun.


Damn a small world when all you guys have some connection to my small corner of the world. lol


----------



## NorCal (Sep 1, 2018)

I graduated from Cal Poly SLO, as did my two daughters. Absolutely love the school and the town and go back every chance we can.


----------



## AkTom (Sep 1, 2018)

And BBQs. Trip tip and Santa Maria pinks. Mmmmm.


----------



## CK55 (Sep 1, 2018)

AkTom said:


> And BBQs. Trip tip and Santa Maria pinks. Mmmmm.


Agreed you can't go wrong with it. 


NorCal said:


> I graduated from Cal Poly SLO, as did my two daughters. Absolutely love the school and the town and go back every chance we can.


That's great  it's improved a lot over the years a lot of new breweries and new wineries in the area. They also have put in a lot of infrastructure.

Everything is crazy now. Including traffic Slo jams up.


----------

